# How lucky am I?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I live exactly 1/4 mile from the only LOOK frame dealer in the area; the guy who owns the shop has been in business for years and knows bikes and components backwards and forward. In fact, he hooked me up when I bought my first LOOK back in 2001 when he was at a different shop. Very cool to have him so close by.

I have to pass by the shop en route to the Natchez Trace which is an amazing road to ride on. This bridge is less than 4 miles from my front door. 

Right now he's going over the Mondrian with a fine-toothed comb and said he'll have it ready by tomorrow. Yes, I'm bragging but I'm light-headed from staring at the new frame.

Is it possible to have a crush on a bicycle? Do you think she'd say yes if I asked her to date me?


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Forget about asking her for a date, I'd jump right to the marriage proposal! Might be some funny looking kids though, a bi-legged crossed with a bicycle, what would the new species be called? Look-a-ped? Humacycle? Bi-peep-o-ped?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Cooper1960 said:


> Forget about asking her for a date, I'd jump right to the marriage proposal! Might be some funny looking kids though, a bi-legged crossed with a bicycle, what would the new species be called? Look-a-ped? Humacycle? Bi-peep-o-ped?


:blush2: given my luck with women these days she may turn me down...then what do i do?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

lol so what do u have going on? Your (new?) lbs just opened shop 1/4 mile from your house?
you're getting a new bike? what? specs?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> lol so what do u have going on? Your (new?) lbs just opened shop 1/4 mile from your house?
> you're getting a new bike? what? specs?


New (used) 2009 586 Mondrian with Record. Still putting it together, LBS is going over everything with a fine-toothed comb and letting me know what they think I should replace (such as cables). Its my dream bike so I will probably continue to upgrade it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

got a pic of the frame/bike? Do you think you can get a weight of the frame only?

my 566 is fully upgraded thus far and the frame is the last. just for my entertainment =)


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I know the specs from LOOK..about 1280/1290g but I didn't weigh it before the shop started putting it together. Its got Ritchey WCS Carbon wheels and I'll post a pic of it soon..there's lots of pics of other 586 mondrians out there..but I want mine to look DIFFERENT! ;-)


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

whoa 1280/90g?? why so high? 
my lower model 566 is manf. claimed at 1100g (size M)

anyway, what will be the full specs of your build? whats going to be new, whats going to be old?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

frame is 940 and hsc6 fork is 340 I think


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

nyvram said:


> frame is 940 and hsc6 fork is 340 I think


ohh that makes more sense, LOL!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> whoa 1280/90g?? why so high?
> my lower model 566 is manf. claimed at 1100g (size M)
> 
> anyway, what will be the full specs of your build? whats going to be new, whats going to be old?


 
i'll know more in the morning..the mechanic is going over every part with a fine-toothed comb and i told him anything that is 'ify' to go ahead & replace so i dont have to worry about it. so far we have:

Crankset = Campagnolo Record 10s Carbon 53/39 175mm
Rear & Front Derailleur = Campagnolo Record 10s Carbon
Shifter = Centaur Carbon 10s
Saddle = SMP Stratos Yellow (going to probably replace this with a different saddle...still trying to decide what color i want)
Cages = Carbon LOOK
Pedals = LOOK Keo 2 Max Contador
Handlebar = WCS Ritchey wet white 44 cm
Stem = Truvativ white 100mm
Wheelset = WCS Ritchey Carbon
Brakeset = FSA K-Force Ti Harware
Tires = TUFO tubular Clincher Elite Ride 23


----------

